# Digitale Foto-Kamera-Modelle miteinander vergleichen



## digital art (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
Das oft gefragt wird welche der beiden Foto-Kameras besser ist, oder was ist bei der einen Digi besser als bei der anderen. Um vielleicht die Kaufentscheidung zu vereinfachen poste ich hier einen Link.

Digitale Foto-Kamera-Modelle miteinander vergleichen. http://www.dpreview.com/ Es ist eine Gute Seite aber auf Englisch wobei es beim Verglich (Tabelle) kein Problem sein sollte. Auf der rechten Seite in der Navi Buying Guide / Side by side anklicken und die Modelle auswählen. Sehr gut .


----------

